# Eggs everyday??



## niko (Jul 2, 2005)

*..*

..


----------



## Anatomica (May 23, 2005)

i eat 2 eggs per day, any more than that is probably too much...i think i read somewhere that one egg almost contains the daily allowance for cholesterol...so maybe even 2 is too much, but don't take my word for it.


----------



## perfectlycalm (Nov 15, 2005)

I think the cholesterol thing is over done, becuase there are too many people who have low levels of cholesterol and still have a heart attack. I don't see anything wrong with 2 eggs a day, maybe more if you exercise.


----------



## M.L. Joynes (Aug 14, 2005)

I eat one egg and some of that stuff called "Eggbeaters" mixed with it most days. Its quick,easy,and a good alternative choice of protein besides the chicken and tuna that I have also.


----------



## niko (Jul 2, 2005)

..


----------



## sprinter (Nov 22, 2003)

I'd eat as many as you want. People who have high cholesterol probably shouldn't eat too many but I don't think there is any evidence that eating a lot of eggs causes high cholesterol. Plus I think the current thinking is that the high cholesterol heart attack thing is overblown. It's high blood pressure that damages the arteries that attracts cholesterol to heal the damage that's the main problem. 

I think organic eggs taste a lot better than the non organic.


----------



## Beggiatoa (Dec 25, 2004)

Just eat the egg whites


----------



## TheDude04 (Nov 29, 2005)

Yeah I agree with the egg whites...all the fat and cholestorol is in the yolk, so just toss in like one whole egg, then 3 or 4 egg whites on top of that and you're good to go. If you've never separated an egg white from the yolk before, crack it open, then keep pouring the yolk from one half of the shell into the other until all the egg white has dripped into the bowl and toss away the shell and yolk. (Sounds pretty simple but I had trouble doin it when I first started so I just thought I'd let you know)


----------



## milkfox (Dec 14, 2011)

When you cook an egg you kill off the nutrients. Down that **** raw!


----------



## alissaxvanity (Dec 26, 2011)

I eat 2 eggs a day or more usually, with few exceptions. I don't know, I'm healthy, but I also work out a lot and eat really healthy every day.


----------



## thaswasup (Mar 20, 2009)

I eat 12 a day

6 hard boiled
6 over easy

WITH the yolk


----------



## Petrovsk Mizinski (Nov 29, 2011)

thaswasup said:


> I eat 12 a day
> 
> 6 hard boiled
> 6 over easy
> ...


Real talk right here folks. Follow the ways of this man and expect aesthetics to follow


----------



## ainsleigh (Dec 6, 2011)

I have two eggs a day...


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

i like omlet n i eat twice in month


----------



## lazy (Nov 19, 2008)

can't you down olive oil to mitigate the increase in bad cholesterol? wait what... i thought the cholesterol in eggs were the good kind? :con

been getting throbbing chest pains lately when laying down in bed, maybe i should lay off the peanut butter and the olive oil and the eggs :-(

(what the hell... i thought i posted this yesterday ??! I'm going mad!)


----------



## tyleote (Dec 4, 2011)

milkfox said:


> When you cook an egg you kill off the nutrients. Down that **** raw!


I'm sorry but this is misinformation... I have done thorough research on eggs . Like thewasup, I eat from 10-15 eggs and maybe 10-20 tablespoons of olive oil per day.

Eggs contain something called avidin which when cooked, is denatured. Avidin



wikipedia.com said:


> However, deficiencies can be caused by consuming raw egg whites over a period of months to years. Egg whites contain high levels of avidin, a protein that binds biotin strongly. When cooked, avidin is partially denatured and becomes somewhat non-toxic.


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Biotin_deficiency



wikipedia.com said:


> Functional avidin is found only in raw egg, as the biotin avidity of the protein is destroyed by cooking.


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Avidin

Some people prefer to eat raw:


wikipedia.com said:


> Most biological proteins lose their biological function when denatured. For example, enzymes lose their catalytic activity, because the substrates can no longer bind to the active site, and because amino acid residues involved in stabilizing substrates' transition states are no longer positioned to be able to do so.


However, this is for some and not all foods. Eggs are one of the most available forms of protein after being cooked, not before.

The avidin is only contained in the egg whites. You can cook your egg whites in the pan or microwave and add the yolks after. It is said raw eggs =51% of egg protein being bioavailable, while cooked is closer to 90%.

Some people worry about eating too much of something can cause allergies. You can get allergies at any time for almost any reason(we don't know). People may develop allergies to foods they eat the most of however... The key is balance in your diet like anything else. Hope this helps.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

Civilized people eat free range eggs only. (does that mean that cage eggs are eaten by barbarians?)

There should be a rule against creating a thread and removing the text. I have no idea what I am replying to.


----------



## tyleote (Dec 4, 2011)

^^ More people misled about the wonderful world of eggs. Free range could have little meaning... there is no specified amount of space or time given to animals. Farmers could literally let 20 hens into a 5x5 outside pen for 20 minutes once in their lives and label the eggs free range.

This is pretty informative! http://www.humanesociety.org/issues/confinement_farm/facts/guide_egg_labels.html


----------



## Define Me (Jan 2, 2012)

Eating a whole gg without yolk is best. It's about 17 calories per egg without the yolk and about 111 calories with the yolk. Big difference.

I eat 5-10 eggwhites a day, which is just fine.


----------



## Trmick (Nov 10, 2011)

If I had the chance to..and the time, I'd eat a three egg omelette every morning. That would be a beautiful thing....I don't get too caught up in scientific and medical THEORY... It's a lil' wavering... Concrete proof is another story. I respect that.


----------



## Petrovsk Mizinski (Nov 29, 2011)

Define Me said:


> Eating a whole gg without yolk is best


No


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

I have around 2 eggs a week, think I might start having more to help my new fitness regime.


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

I used to try to have eggs everyday but then I got tired of eggs....


----------



## Glue (Oct 26, 2010)

3 hard boiled eggs a day.


----------



## softshock11 (Jan 9, 2011)

cholesterol


----------



## Knowbody (Jul 5, 2011)

I eat one salad a day with a sliced & diced hard boiled egg in it

is that bad?


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

I eat as many eggs as I can, just to learn more about them. I figured that if I try to become like an egg, I might be able to get laid.


----------



## tyleote (Dec 4, 2011)

Blood cholesterol levels have little to do with ingested cholesterol and have more to do with levels of saturated and trans fat.

If you are worried about the fat, down your eggs with a glass of milk or calcium supplement, which has been shown to prevent some fat/nutrient absorption


----------

